
Ask HN: Show off your vintage websites - gkop
I&#x27;m curious to see 10+ year old websites from HN people that are still up.
======
coreyp_1
[http://evangelisticpiano.com](http://evangelisticpiano.com) (Jan 2003)

------
gkop
[http://sublemon.com/](http://sublemon.com/) (ca. 2003)

